
Wargames - nullgeo
http://overthewire.org/wargames/
======
thefreeman
If you are looking for more wargames like this,
[https://www.wechall.net/](https://www.wechall.net/) has a large index and
allows you to keep a persistent score based on which challenges you have
completed.

------
caffeinewriter
OverTheWire has some really fun wargames. I made it through Bandit and
Leviathan not too long ago, and I only have one more challenge in Natas. They
do a good job on the difficulty overall, not too difficult to start, but it
ramps up pretty steadily, giving you a chance to learn. I'll have to get back
on this over the weekend.

------
Ephem
Quite a few of these wargames has an interesting history. I think at least
Leviathan, Narnia, Behemoth, Utumno and Maze originates from a site I believe
had the url wargames.net about 15 years ago. That site got transformed into
dievo.org (Digital Evolution) which later closed. intruded.net picked up the
wargames to keep them online and they then ended up on overthewire.org.

I have very fond memories of hanging around the wargames.net and later
dievo.org irc-channels in my late teens talking to the wonderful and talented
people there (lots of swedes if I remember correctly). While the late night
talks might have messed with my school grades somewhat I'm pretty sure I
learned more from those people than I learned from school anyway. :) I
probably wouldn't work as a developer today if it weren't for those
communities so a big shoutout from Woodman if any of you are reading this! :)

------
Retr0spectrum
I had a lot of fun on this site. IIRC this is where I first learnt to exploit
a buffer overflow.

------
unknownzero
This is awesome stuff. I've blown through the majority of the Bandit levels
pretty quickly but looking at the other games it seems they easily go way
beyond my skill level. Easy to get started and keep going through the levels
since it's all ssh. Would highly recommend anyone thinking about it checks
this out.

------
abapat
These are amazing.. finished a bunch over a night out. Although I feel they
might have to prepare for the HN/slashdot effect... Lots of people might be
trying to ssh. :D

~~~
veddox
It did start to feel rather sluggish a few minutes ago...

Don't know whether that was my computer, my Internet connection or their
servers groaning under the load ;-)

------
teekert
What a surprise, it only works in Chrome... More specifically, in FF the menu
on the left is missing, Wwich at first I though may have been a first
challenge...

~~~
teekert
Oops, a fresh ff install fixes it. Sorry.

------
fapjacks
I did these years and years ago when it was called something else, but I can't
seem to remember the name.

~~~
Eridrus
Pull The Plug.

~~~
fapjacks
Yes! That's the one. Thank you.

------
NautilusWave
I keep reading this as "Wargmans", like the war-mongering version of Wegmans
or something.

------
thorn
Nice idea and progression of difficulty. I second this as very good and smooth
intro.

------
vshubh123
Wow this is awesome!

